# создал по глупости кучу 8e (LVM) разделов, как их объедини

## rusxakep

через fdisk создал кучу разделов hda1, hda1, hdaX. Сделал их 8e (для LVM2) и создал на них разделы LVM. Как теперь их объединить в один раздел /dev/hda1

?

----------

## IFL

1. удаляем, создаём, теряем все данные

2. не паримся и юзаем LVM2

----------

## rusxakep

Говоря LVM, я подразумеваю LVM2

Проблема что куча LVM2 разделов на диске и хочется их объединить.

----------

## IFL

дык, а в чём трабл, объединить их в 1 volume group(vg*), а далее разбить на logical volumes(lv*)?

----------

## rusxakep

Я незнаю как:

localhost mike # fdisk /dev/hdd

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 24321.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hdd: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdd1               1           3       24066   83  Linux

/dev/hdd2               4          65      498015   83  Linux

/dev/hdd3              66         309     1959930   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdd4             310       24321   192876390    5  Extended

/dev/hdd5             310        2742    19543041   8e  Linux LVM

/dev/hdd6            2743        5175    19543041   8e  Linux LVM

/dev/hdd7            5176        7608    19543041   8e  Linux LVM

/dev/hdd8            7609       24321   134247141   8e  Linux LVM

Command (m for help):                                

Хочется иметь один /dev/hdd5 БЕЗ ПОТЕРИ ДАННЫХ. То есть как-нить сконвертировать без форматирования.

Как?

----------

## viy

Никак, ибо таблица разделов хранится в первом секторе диска. Изменив ее, ты перестанешь видеть

данные, хоть они и будут на диске.

Как говорит IFL, ты действительно можешь сделать из всех (кроме /-партиции, свопа и boot, если используешь) единую группу томов.

Н-да, однако любая перекройка диска ведет за собой потерю данных на существующих партициях...

Так что делать бэкап надо в любом случае!Last edited by viy on Tue Sep 13, 2005 9:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rusxakep

как объединить pv тома?

----------

## IFL

создаёшь vg - vgcreate и присоединяешь - vgextend

----------

## rusxakep

да вы не понимаете  :Smile: 

Они уже созданы все. Вопрос их объединения на уровне fdisk!!

----------

## viy

На уровне fdisk --- полный бэкап и перебивка диска.

----------

## rusxakep

Блин - фигня какая  :Sad:  А что-нибудь вроде Partition Magic нету?  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Может и есть, но ты хочешь рискнуть данными?!

----------

